# I can only hope for this to be repeated this december!



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

```
[TR]
         
         
         
         [TD]
         		            [IMG]http://vortex.accuweather.com/phoenix2/images/professional/headers/header_hist.gif[/IMG]
            [TABLE]
            [TR]
               [TD]

                  [B]Historical Weather For : SCHAUMBURG, IL [/B]

[B]

                  [URL=http://proa.accuweather.com/adcbin/professional/historical_index.asp?location=CHI|SCHAUMBURG|IL&year=2000&month=dec&tabular=1]Default[/URL] | 
                  [URL=http://proa.accuweather.com/adcbin/professional/historical_index.asp?location=CHI|SCHAUMBURG|IL&year=2000&month=dec&record=1]Show Records[/URL] |
                  [URL=http://proa.accuweather.com/adcbin/professional/historical_index.asp?location=CHI|SCHAUMBURG|IL&year=2000&month=dec&cdd=1]Show CDD[/URL] | 
                  [URL=http://proa.accuweather.com/adcbin/professional/historical_index.asp?location=CHI|SCHAUMBURG|IL&year=2000&month=dec&metric=1]Temp in C[/URL] | 
                  [URL=http://proa.accuweather.com/adcbin/professional/historical_index.asp?location=CHI|SCHAUMBURG|IL&year=2000&month=dec&totals=1]Totals Only[/URL] |
                  [URL=http://proa.accuweather.com/adcbin/professional/historical_index.asp?location=CHI|SCHAUMBURG|IL&year=2000&month=dec&daily=1]Daily Only[/URL]

                  [/B]

                  [TABLE]
                  [TR]
                     [TD]

                                                 TODAY'S DATE: 21-AUG-07

DEC-00 FOR CHICAGO, IL (673')                       LAT=42.0N LON= 87.9W

                 TEMPERATURE                       PRECIPITATION
          ACTUAL           NORMAL
        HI   LO  AVG     HI   LO  AVG   DEPT     AMNT   SNOW SNCVR   HDD
 1      36   31   34     40   26   33     +1     0.01    0.1    0     31
 2      35   27   31     39   25   32     -1     0.00    0.0    0     34
 3      35   21   28     39   25   32     -4     0.00    0.0    0     37
 4      37   26   32     38   24   31     +1     0.00    0.0    0     33
 5      29   12   21     38   24   31    -10     0.01  trace    0     44
 6      20   10   15     38   24   31    -16    trace  trace    0     50
 7      30   20   25     37   23   30     -5     0.11    1.7    2     40
 8      29    7   18     37   23   30    -12    trace  trace    2     47
 9      30    2   16     36   23   30    -14    trace  trace    1     49
10      34   25   30     36   22   29     +1    trace    0.1    1     35
11      31   15   23     36   22   29     -6     0.62    9.5   10     42
12      15   -8    4     35   22   28    -24     0.00    0.0    9     61
13      24   -8    8     35   21   28    -20     0.57    6.0   15     57
14      26    7   17     35   21   28    -11    trace  trace   14     48
15      31    3   17     34   20   27    -10     0.05  trace   11     48
16      34   16   25     34   20   27     -2     0.01    0.0   10     40
17      16   -1    8     34   20   27    -19    trace  trace   10     57
18      16   -1    8     33   20   26    -18     0.14    2.4   12     57
19      20    7   14     33   19   26    -12    trace  trace   12     51
20      17   -5    6     33   19   26    -20     0.09    1.3   13     59
21      19   -7    6     33   19   26    -20     0.03    0.5   13     59
22       7   -9   -1     32   18   25    -26    trace  trace   13     66
23      20   -4    8     32   18   25    -17    trace  trace   12     57
24      11   -2    5     32   18   25    -20     0.00    0.0   12     60
25      17   -7    5     32   17   25    -20     0.00    0.0e  11     60
26      19    3   11     31   17   24    -13     0.02    0.5   12     54
27      17    6   12     31   17   24    -12     0.01    0.2   11     53
28      20    6   13     31   17   24    -11     0.02    0.4   11     52
29      26   15   21     31   16   24     -3     0.34    5.8   16     44
30      31   23   27     31   16   23     +4     0.08    2.4   18     38
31      25    7   16     30   16   23     -7     0.00    0.0   17     49

                     TOTALS FOR CHI   
HIGHEST TEMPERATURE   37         TOTAL PRECIP        2.11
LOWEST TEMPERATURE    -9         TOTAL SNOWFALL      30.9
AVERAGE TEMPERATURE 16.0         NORMAL PRECIP       2.43
DEPARTURE FROM NORM-11.4         % OF NORMAL PRECIP    87
HEATING DEGREE DAYS 1512
NORMAL DEGREE DAYS  1151

                     [/TD]
                  [/TR]
                  [/TABLE]
                  [TABLE]
                  [TR]
                     [TD]

                        [TABLE] 
                        [TR]
                           [TD]
                              [B]New Month: [/B]
                           [/TD]
```


----------

